# George brown plc course



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

I am looking into the plc program at George Brown has any taken this program and is it worth it?


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in the middle of it right now, so far so good, covers quite a bit, and for the price it's a hell of alot better than those 3 day plc courses


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm doing their electronics technician course, mostly for fun. Its pretty good really, Well worth the money in my opinion, plus you get all the lessons and software up front.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Had to do my CFAC update, it was well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm doing it now, about half way through. I've been doing it because most of what I work with is older electro-mechanical controls, very few PLCs in my workplace at the moment, didn't want to loose my PLC skills, but I've also learned a bit of more advanced stuff from the course.

It's all based on Allen Bradley gear as well, I learned originally on Siemens gear, so it's good for me to have exposure to other manufacturers.

I was also exempted from 5 of the modules, so saved a few bucks there, nice because I was paying out of pocket.

It's alright, definitly comprehensive, but I'm not a fan of the teaching format, a lot of reading, personally, I would have preferred instructional videos to accompany the text... parts of it also feel like an ad for allen bradley.

Over all, it's a decent course, but there's a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## Filthy_McNasty (Dec 5, 2012)

chrisfnl said:


> I'm doing it now, about half way through. I've been doing it because most of what I work with is older electro-mechanical controls, very few PLCs in my workplace at the moment, didn't want to loose my PLC skills, but I've also learned a bit of more advanced stuff from the course.
> 
> It's all based on Allen Bradley gear as well, I learned originally on Siemens gear, so it's good for me to have exposure to other manufacturers.
> 
> ...


Nothing beats live instruction with an instructor.


----------



## LogixElectrician84 (Dec 7, 2012)

I learned all of this (what's in the George Brown Curriculum) in my first PLC college course. I would highly recommended in person training for this as you will absorb much more. I guess this is more of an alternative to a college class if you have work and family time restrictions.

You can also check out a few other CD's on ebay such as LogixPro 500 PLC simulator and workbook...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LogixPro-PL...932?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item2ec41cbf4c

This is what I used when I started training and it helps alot. You will not learn some things from this, like how to hook up comm (communication) cables and configure drivers in rslinx, but this will give you a good understanding of programming and basic instructions as well as the overall layout of the RSLogix 500 software.

Good luck.


----------



## Concept (Mar 30, 2012)

I have taken this course and I offer to purchase it for any of my employees that wish to take it. The college courses I have taken as well were really good, they were more in depth but covered less over all I found.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i want to take the course but.
i will probably have to pay for it myself.
my turd of a boss is very preferential on who he wants trained.


----------



## bin95 (Jan 27, 2012)

George Brown is just like taking a college course on PLCs (wonder why... So like college, a lot of reading (sometimes just cut'n'paste out of manual) and theory in theirs. I have heard both good and bad. But not the same skills and real-world info instructors at BIN95 deliver in 3 days hands on with real equipment. But others posting here hinted towards area in which more training needs done. BIN95 has that covered too, so here are a couple solutions out of the many available.

If PLC Training video course (like GB, but on DVDs) is your cup of tea, see http://bin95.com/Industrial-Training-Videos/plc_training_videos.htm

In both the GB course and the 3 day instructor based courses, you can't gain the troubleshooting skill that years of experience result in. So to bring that years of troubleshooting experience in just days, there is the real-world PLC troubleshooting training simulation software at http://bin95.com/Troubleshooting-PLC-Controls-Simulator.htm

Someone mentioned the software not covering actually getting on line with PLC (Although the software above simulates it, BIN95 also has the PLC trainer for that, so you actually practice getting online with a real PLC, upload,download modify existing programs etc. See http://bin95.com/Training_Equipment/plc_equipment.htm


----------

